# Kevin Strootman



## Frikez (28 Ottobre 2013)

Mancava il suo topic!? 

Comunque è devastante, altro che nuovo Van Bommel, con Mark ha ben poco in comune, forse giusto l'intelligenza calcistica e il senso della posizione.
Tecnicamente è completo, da mezz'ala sta giocando davvero bene..un centrocampista moderno


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lui è il rimpianto per eccellenza, altro che Eriksen. Mostruoso!


----------



## tequilad (28 Ottobre 2013)

E' un grandissimo giocatore


----------



## Snape (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lo sapevano anche i gatti che era fortissimo. Costava poco più di matri, è giovane, futuribile, talentuoso. Ci serviva come il pane. Invece niente, abbiam preso matri, riscattato constant e zapata, eccetera.


----------



## O Animal (28 Ottobre 2013)

Scambiamo il grande Montolivo con lui... ma non credo che i dirigenti della Roma siano svegli quanto i nostri...

Ha avuto un impatto devastante in quel centrocampo dettando i movimenti a tutta la squadra e dando tranquillità a De Rossi che è tornato ai suoi migliori livelli, un vero fenomeno...


----------



## Albijol (28 Ottobre 2013)

"Strootman? Lo seguivamo." Galliani.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Lo sapevano anche i gatti che era fortissimo. Costava poco più di matri, è giovane, futuribile, talentuoso. Ci serviva come il pane. Invece niente, abbiam preso matri, riscattato constant e zapata, eccetera.



Con i bonus legati alle presenze (NB non hai risultati) è costato 20 milioni, non mi sembrano gli stessi spesi per Matri pagabili in comode rate mensili con in aggiunta un LCD o un set di pentole. Detto ciò fortissimo ma non è mai stato roba per noi o nella nostra orbita...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> "Strootman? Lo seguivamo." Galliani.



Su twitter


----------



## Snape (28 Ottobre 2013)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Con i bonus legati alle presenze (NB non hai risultati) è costato 20 milioni, non mi sembrano gli stessi spesi per Matri pagabili in comode rate mensili con in aggiunta un LCD o un set di pentole. Detto ciò fortissimo ma non è mai stato roba per noi o nella nostra orbita...



E quindi ? Per matri 12, per zapata 6, fan gia 18...constant gia il fatto che prenda uno stipendio è immorale. I 5 di bonus al real per kakà ? I soldi per comprare talenti c'erano, ma si sono spesi male. E posso citarti eriksen, benatia, alderweireld, eccetera. Oltre al fatto che se lo prendevi 2 anni fa strootman costava sicuramente meno, ma per farlo bisogna avere a) una buona rete di scouting che noi non abbiamo e B) voglia di investire sui giovani. A noi mancano entrambe.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> E quindi ? Per matri 12, per zapata 6, fan gia 18...constant gia il fatto che prenda uno stipendio è immorale. I 5 di bonus al real per kakà ? I soldi per comprare talenti c'erano, ma si sono spesi male. E posso citarti eriksen, benatia, alderweireld, eccetera. Oltre al fatto che se lo prendevi 2 anni fa strootman costava sicuramente meno, ma per farlo bisogna avere a) una buona rete di scouting che noi non abbiamo e B) voglia di investire sui giovani. A noi mancano entrambe.



Infatti siamo d'accordo su tutto stavo solo dicendo che non è costato quanto Matri e che non siamo mai stati in lizza per prenderlo nonostante le patetiche dichiarazioni del pelato, tutte le altre considerazioni sono condivisibili ma a parte


----------



## Snape (28 Ottobre 2013)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Infatti siamo d'accordo su tutto stavo solo dicendo che non è costato quanto Matri e che non siamo mai stati in lizza per prenderlo nonostante le patetiche dichiarazioni del pelato, tutte le altre considerazioni sono condivisibili ma a parte



Ah bè quello sicuramente, ma potenzialmente eravamo in lizza per prenderlo, solo che abbiam preferito spendere i soldi in altra maniera.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Ottobre 2013)

Poli De Jong Strootman... E che te lo dico a fare


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Ottobre 2013)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> non mi sembrano gli stessi spesi per Matri pagabili in comode rate mensili con in aggiunta un LCD o un set di pentole



Esatto.. ma qui la gente continua a ragionare come se fossimo su football manager


----------



## Snape (28 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Esatto.. ma qui la gente continua a ragionare come se fossimo su football manager



Se magari ti leggi i discorsi per intero prima di venire a fare il saccente. I soldi per strootman c'erano, eccome se c'erano.


----------



## Jino (28 Ottobre 2013)

Lo sottolineavo da almeno due anni che questo è l'unico della nuova generazione orange ad esser fortissimo. Ha la testa giusta, ero sicurissimo sarebbe stato una garanzia fuori dall'Olanda.


----------



## tequilad (28 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Se magari ti leggi i discorsi per intero prima di venire a fare il saccente. I soldi per strootman c'erano, eccome se c'erano.



No non c'erano. Basta guardare le formule di pagamento degli acquisti del Milan di questa stagione e la formula di pagamento della Roma per Strootman


----------



## Snape (28 Ottobre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> No non c'erano. Basta guardare le formule di pagamento degli acquisti del Milan di questa stagione e la formula di pagamento della Roma per Strootman



Certo perchè ovviamente avrebbero accettato solo una modalità di pagamento. Se poi il giocatore fosse voluto venire al Milan, che, se permetti, è un po' più prestigioso della roma come club (anche se facciamo pena)... Bastava non riscattare zapata, non comprare matri. Una formula si trovava sicuramente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Ottobre 2013)

Quest'anno no,ma lo si poteva tranquillamente prendere quando costava davvero come Matri.
Uno dei tantissimi rimpianti degli ultimi anni.


----------



## Jino (28 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Certo perchè ovviamente avrebbero accettato solo una modalità di pagamento. Se poi il giocatore fosse voluto venire al Milan, che, se permetti, è un po' più prestigioso della roma come club (anche se facciamo pena)... Bastava non riscattare zapata, non comprare matri. Una formula si trovava sicuramente.



La Roma l'ha pagato su per giu 20 mln, non in comodissime rate. 

Se non riscattavi Zapata qualcuno avresti comunque dovuto prendere. 

Strootman non si poteva prendere se non con un prestigioso sacrificio come ha fatto la Roma appunto.


----------



## Snape (28 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> La Roma l'ha pagato su per giu 20 mln, non in comodissime rate.
> 
> Se non riscattavi Zapata qualcuno avresti comunque dovuto prendere.
> 
> Strootman non si poteva prendere se non con un prestigioso sacrificio come ha fatto la Roma appunto.



Si sono d'accordo, però secondo me noi lo sforzo potevamo farlo, se hai 10 mln da spendere è piu facile metterne 5 in più,se invece li spendi per zapata e matri e ne hai 0 allora diventa difficile metterne 15-20. E' proprio la gestione dei pochi danari che abbiamo a irritarmi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Si sono d'accordo, però secondo me noi lo sforzo potevamo farlo, se hai 10 mln da spendere è piu facile metterne 5 in più,se invece li spendi per zapata e matri e ne hai 0 allora diventa difficile metterne 15-20. E' proprio la gestione dei pochi danari che abbiamo a irritarmi.



Beh , non era per fare il saccente .. il mio discorso era di pura realtà... molti utenti ( non era rivolto solo a te ) fanno i conti come se stessimo su un videogioco ( matri + zapata = Strootman ) .. MA NON è COSI !!! .

ci sono discorsi di bilancio ci sono discorsi che vanno oltre il puro calcolo matematico.. t faccio un esempio plateale.. secondo te i vari brasiliani che sono venuti al milan negli ultimi 20 anni perché hanno sempre preso di più rispetto a tutta la rosa ?

ci sono " conti " e conti ... ci sono stipendi e " stipendi " ...mandare avanti il milan oggi è come mandare avanti una società.. e tutti i modi sono leciti per stare in piedi ... 

ovviamente lo sappiamo tutti che l'uomo strutto era 1093804983 volte meglio di matrire e compagnia bella.. ma i soldi cash da dare come ha fatto la roma il milan non li ha e non avrebbe mai avuti .. 

i 6 milioni pagati per il riscatto di ZAPATA non li abbiamo messi cash anche perché il giocatore non voleva stare al villareal e aveva scelto il milan quindi galliani conscio di questa cosa avrà tirato la corda tipo in 4 anni .. 

uguale Matrire... gli 11 milioni che è stato pagato li daremo alla giure in 5 o 6 anni... quindi per assurdo 

1,5 per zapata + 3 per martire fanno 4,5 cash.. che per l'uomo strutto di davano si e no gli scarpini..


----------



## Snape (28 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh , non era per fare il saccente .. il mio discorso era di pura realtà... molti utenti ( non era rivolto solo a te ) fanno i conti come se stessimo su un videogioco ( matri + zapata = Strootman ) .. MA NON è COSI !!! .
> 
> ci sono discorsi di bilancio ci sono discorsi che vanno oltre il puro calcolo matematico.. t faccio un esempio plateale.. secondo te i vari brasiliani che sono venuti al milan negli ultimi 20 anni perché hanno sempre preso di più rispetto a tutta la rosa ?
> 
> ...



Ma queste cose non devi venirmele a dire tu, sono cose che penso più o meno tutti sappiano, non è che le conosci solo tu, anzi, secondo me le hai pure spiegate male.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Ma queste cose non devi venirmele a dire tu, sono cose che penso più o meno tutti sappiano, non è che le conosci solo tu, anzi, secondo me le hai pure spiegate male.



??? Rispetto prima di tutto non sono ne tuo fratello ne tuo amico quindi calmo con le parole ... secondo , se non ti va di leggere quello che scrivo c'è la funzione ignora utente . 

ma pensa te..


----------



## Snape (28 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ??? Rispetto prima di tutto non sono ne tuo fratello ne tuo amico quindi calmo con le parole ... secondo , se non ti va di leggere quello che scrivo c'è la funzione ignora utente .
> 
> ma pensa te..



Menomale che non sei mio fratello nè amico. Chi ha detto che non mi va ? Leggo ma quando noto errori te li segnalo, è un forum mica un tuo monologo assiomatico.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Menomale che non sei mio fratello nè amico. *Chi ha detto che non mi va ?* Leggo ma quando noto errori te li segnalo, è un forum mica un tuo monologo assiomatico.



tu , ma basta off topic... abbiamo già capito .


----------



## Snape (28 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> tu , ma basta off topic... abbiamo già capito .



Sereno, che qui si discute in cordialità. 

Tornando a parlare di strootman, come han gia detto altri, andava preso 2 anni fa. Ma la nostra dirigenza ha uno scouting degno del pizzighettone.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Sereno, che qui si discute in cordialità.
> 
> Tornando a parlare di strootman, come han gia detto altri, andava preso 2 anni fa. Ma la nostra dirigenza ha uno scouting degno del pizzighettone.



Se vai a vedere sono 2 anni o forse piu che ne parliamo... come Eriksen e molti altri... ora quello che mi domando.. non è che noi siamo esperti di mercato o siamo grandissimi intenditori di calcio... semplicemente guardiamo le partite.. 

la prima volta che vidi Strootman capii subito che sarebbe diventato forte.. e anni fa ( 3-4 ?? ) non penso che il costo allora era già di milioni e milioni .


----------



## Snape (28 Ottobre 2013)

Si ma il problema è che la nostra dirigenza si riempie la bocca di parole tipo giovani, progetto eccetera poi appena ha la possibilità di spendere due lire per un giovane di talento (strootman 2-3 anni fa) e lanciarlo in pianta stabile in prima squadra, questo non avviene mai se non per estrema necessità. I giovani che abbiamo oggi sono li perchè sono andati via molti senatori e non avevamo denaro per il mercato.


----------



## Jino (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ognuno è libero di pensarla come meglio crede, ma una cosa è certa, questo Milan non si può permettere di andare in Olanda e prendere un centrocampista a 20 mln di euro. Strootman in estate si poteva prendere solamente facendo una cessione importante. Ma non è un discorso che vale solamente per noi, vale per tutte le squadre italiane, un acquisto di quella portata economica si fa solamente se accompagnato da qualcos'altro in uscita. 

Vi rendete conto che nella sessione di mercato le uniche squadre che hanno fatto un bel colpo dall'esterno ne hanno fatto almeno uno altrettanto importante in uscita? 

Concludo, la valutazione che aveva raggiunto Kevin in estate lo rendeva impossibile per noi.


----------



## Snape (28 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ognuno è libero di pensarla come meglio crede, ma una cosa è certa, questo Milan non si può permettere di andare in Olanda e prendere un centrocampista a 20 mln di euro. Strootman in estate si poteva prendere solamente facendo una cessione importante. Ma non è un discorso che vale solamente per noi, vale per tutte le squadre italiane, un acquisto di quella portata economica si fa solamente se accompagnato da qualcos'altro in uscita.
> 
> Vi rendete conto che nella sessione di mercato le uniche squadre che hanno fatto un bel colpo dall'esterno ne hanno fatto almeno uno altrettanto importante in uscita?
> 
> Concludo, la valutazione che aveva raggiunto Kevin in estate lo rendeva impossibile per noi.



Sono d'accordo, forse non potevamo spendere 20 mln anche se, secondo me, avendo a disposizione (parlando anche di rate) il denaro di matri e altri acquisti inutili, potevamo quantomeno formulare un'offerta al psv. 

Ma comunque il tuo discorso è esatto, il problema è che gli altri cedono e acquistano, noi quando abbiam ceduto ibra e thiago abbiam preso una ceppa di nessuno.


----------



## Jino (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ma un'offerta è anche stata formulata magari, questo noi non lo sappiamo. Quando è stato chiesto perchè non l'avessimo preso in estate è stato detto che lo seguivamo da anni, che era da Milan, ma non avevamo i soldi per prenderlo.


----------



## iceman. (29 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma un'offerta è anche stata formulata magari, questo noi non lo sappiamo. Quando è stato chiesto perchè non l'avessimo preso in estate è stato detto che lo seguivamo da anni, che era da Milan, ma non avevamo i soldi per prenderlo.



1 casco di banane, per acquistare un giocatore importante non spendiamo più di 25 milioni, vedi ibra, balotelli...per strootman quanto vuoi che abbiano offerto? Lo avranno chiesto in prestito al limite


----------

